# Post Fire Lease Pics



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Here is what our lease in Clay Co. looks like 3 weeks after the fires. They got an inch of rain about 5 days ago and its greening back up! We saw houses, barns burnt to the ground in the county also. Pretty devastating!


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry Sea Slug. I know some friends who lost their house near you, but they arer thankful they are OK


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

The seat on the deer stand isn't burnt, feed your cows/ranchers cows/ and quit your whining, get to work and pray for rain. rs


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Where was I whining? I thought some folks out there might be interested in what the place looked like after the fires. Excuse the heck out of me. And I have been to work. We got pretty lucky really. I feel so sorry for the folks that lost thier homes. There are almost no game tracks on the place. Looks like the deer and hogs either moved on or got killed. This bunch of fires burnt about 12000 acres total, 3500 of the ranch we are on. I think after it greens back up the game will come back. Heres a few more. It is amazing how it would skip little green islands of 5 or 10 acres here and there. The cattle have been moved Rusty. And it was not my intention to come off as whining. Im actually relieved. We only lost 1 game cam, an extension cord, fuse box, plastic box blind, wooden box blind, a solar panel, possibly 1 feeder motor, and some misc. camping stuff we had next to the barn. Thanks to the local firemen for saving the barn and RV. It got within 2 feet of them. Prayers to those who lost so much more.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Slug, you're right, you weren't whining IMO. I appreciate ya posting the pics...sobering as they are. Rain is our friend.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

x2, Thanks for the pics, keep em coming.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Our lease in Juno is burning right now. Don't know when we will go survey the damage. I have been watching the fire burn across on google earth with MODIS.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Sea Slug.. hope you did'nt think I thought you were whining. Seem everybody get a little on edge when bad things happen. I'm just glad there has been no lose of life from these fires. You can replace houses. Thanks for bringing this up so we can all be thankful for what we have.


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

Sea Slug, Sorry for your loss. Rusty S is just being a Rusty A--


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry about your place Sea Slug. We have had a big fire on 2 sides of us since Tuesday... the wind changes have benefited us twice now this last week. I hope we are out of the woods but any shift to the east will probably get us... or north if it moves across I-10.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, My dad was at our lease in Menard the last two days and lightening struck a tree and caught the pasture on fire. luckly they were getting rain and the ranch hands got a dozer in there in time to contain it. it got within 100 feet of my box stand.

Good luck to ya


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Firen was last week and it is stsrting to green up


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Thank You Lord! We have been getting a slow, steady rain all night here in North Texas! They are forecasting up to an inch in most areas! Thanks to all of you and I hope you all get some of this rain down south. Also thought I would let you all know the fire did not melt the fiberglass stand. Peeled the outer layer on one side a little but it is fine. The fire kinda jump and skipped alot of places and that was one of them. Maybe fiberglass is the way to go. I wish it would have been setting where the black plastic blind was so we would know if it was fire resistant or not. The black plastic blinds melt instantly. The heat from the fire must have been intense. The winds were blowing 40-50mph that day it happened. I guess that is why it skipped some spots.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Weatherman in San Antonio predicts rains to continue moving south over and throu Junction, to San Anotonio.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> Our lease in Juno is burning right now. Don't know when we will go survey the damage. I have been watching the fire burn across on google earth with MODIS.


Could you please explain how to do this. I have Google Earth but have not been able to get Modis to work. Thanks,


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Wildlife and wildfires*

I feel your pain but I also feel sorry for the wildlife and cattle killed. I'm not talking about your property and don't know the particulars about it but what do animals do when a large wildfire burns across the area and they are caught inside a high fence. That's a hell of a way to go even for an animal! I guess for humans that's like being inside a burning house or building with burgular bars on all the windows and locked and barred doors. I guess for animals that's natures way to keep things in balance!


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

steverino said:


> I feel your pain but I also feel sorry for the wildlife and cattle killed. I'm not talking about your property and don't know the particulars about it but what do animals do when a large wildfire burns across the area and they are caught inside a high fence. That's a hell of a way to go even for an animal! I guess for humans that's like being inside a burning house or building with burgular bars on all the windows and locked and barred doors. I guess for animals that's natures way to keep things in balance!


Nature doesn't have high fences!! I agree with you, "Hell of a way to go" Heard that some ranchers just left all of their gates open. Still lost a lot of cattle and game.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

If the scenario about game animals being trapped by high fences during a fire ever got out to PETA... or just about anyone... it would sure kill that industry. Not too sure that would be a loss though. I never have agreed with high fence operations but tolerated them as a land owner's right.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

*CONUS MODIS*







This is my fire picture for now,


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

steverino said:


> I feel your pain but I also feel sorry for the wildlife and cattle killed. I'm not talking about your property and don't know the particulars about it but what do animals do when a large wildfire burns across the area and they are caught inside a high fence. That's a hell of a way to go even for an animal! I guess for humans that's like being inside a burning house or building with burgular bars on all the windows and locked and barred doors. I guess for animals that's natures way to keep things in balance!


Deer clear high fence when they need to. Cows on the other hand can't clear low fences. Sorry arse low fence operations.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

reelbusy said:


> Could you please explain how to do this. I have Google Earth but have not been able to get Modis to work. Thanks,


http://ticc.tamu.edu/Home/GECop.htm Go to this link, click on the link. you might have to upgrade your google with the other link. By far the best show on the www. for wildfires !!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the whole deaton cole fire. Aprox 21 miles wide x 26 miles long. Valverde and Crocket counties.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That Deaton Cole is a bad 'ern. I talked w/ a friend Friday that has a big ranch in Val Verde Co, 2 miles south of the burn...as of then, the south wind was his only hope.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

My lease in Junction appears to be within the Oasis fire. But I am having a hard time reading the MODIS and other data. If it is showing, does that mean currently burning? Is there a way to tell what areas were burning that are no longer active?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know. It seems like the Deason Cole fire has shown the same thing for 4 days. Like they quit updating or something.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry about your lose.i couldn't imagine what you are going through.By the way,Rusty is some kind off ---hole huh.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I feel your pain. I have about a hundred pics of our place that burned, guess I better not post them though.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Burnt everything but the ranch house in the bottom of the valley. Stupid fires!!


----------

